# Critique this buck's pedigree please - UPDATE



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

This is the buck I may be getting at the end of the year:










What do you think? :?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

I dont recognize anything until three generations back, and then I only recognize the herd names, it's not until the 4th generation back where I recognize the animals.
To me- the most important generations are parents and grandparents, further back than that, really everything is bred out.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

That's what I thought too. I am withholding judgment until I see sire/dam and udders. He's a cute correct little buck, and I think he will compliment my does nicely, but I'm still learning too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

The very well known goats may be further back in the lines, BUT the parents and grandparents could be excellent products of those lines, if you can find pictures of them, you can really tell if they are compliments to their parents and know wether or not this buck will be a compliment to your herd.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

sounds like possibly a case of local identity rather then national identity so best to get pictures of his sire and his sire's dam's udder as well as his dam's udder (thats what he more more then likely throw)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

you also have to remember that not everyone shows. There are fantastic animals that just havnt made it to the show ring.
They very well may be animals just as nice as those in the fourth line of his pedigree.
Its best to judge my pictures or if you can see the animals in person.
beth


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

I've requested pictures of the sire and dam and any grandparents the breeder might have pictures of. He's a great looking little buck but I want to get some improvement going on, especially in the udder area of some of my does.

I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

I see names I know way back but nothering closer up. I am glad you are keeping an open mind and looking at the parents - the best way to judge is to see the animals themselves - I love a great pedigree - but I love the goat more - I will take a great goat with a no name pedigree (they are out there) then take a goat with the "whos who of the goat world" pedigree that is a train reck (I have seen ALOT of those and have had friends spend an arm and a leg for goats from the #1 herds and the goat did not turn out at all - it happens - no ones fault as kids are a gamble). That is one of the reasons that ADGA has the NOA program (though I am glad that Nigerians are purebred only - maybe later on I will change my mind but for now I am happy with it) - I have seen some STUNNING NOAs. But I am getting off topic...

Deidre :horse:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

I'm not seeing any names on there that I know in the first 2 generations, but 3 generations back... I know Creek Road, Woodhaven, Twin Creeks, and Piddlin Acres and those are all really strong herds. But the goats closer up could be really nice goats, just not well known, they probably don't show, but could really have some show winners if they showed....so ya never know. Based on pedigree I wouldn't buy him...Now if I saw him, really liked him, and his sire and dam and thought they were nice goats and that the buckling would improve my future kids then that's what's most important.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

He's part of a possible trade I'll be doing here at the end of the year. I would be trading my Buckly (an unregistered buck) for him. I'm also getting either a buckling or doeling (my choice) out of a sire I REALLY like ( Alexander Farm Sundance Kid *S ) in exchange for one of Cowbell's little bucklings.

So really, a good trade in favor of me I think, but I will still be looking at the sire and dam of the buck Kelton before deciding. If he doesn't compliment my does well enough I'm sure I can work something else out with the owner.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

a lot of goats dont have well known names nation wide. I mean how many of you would know the name Little Sleepy H as a herd name or River House Acres? what about God's Love Farm, Noah's Acre or Little Wishes ???

But I have nice does with those herd names. And soon I hope to have my little Ziva in the show ring but besides this forum how many people know the herd name End of The Line???

All the herd names on this forum I didnt even know of until you joined - so be sure to give some slack to the lack of herd name recognition :wink: :shades:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

Honesty I go by what the buck looks like and what his dam's udder looks like. I also look at the sire's dams udder. I wont buy a goat based on pedigree only I have to see udder pictures. Big names in the pedigree are nice, but not really needed, imho.

I also look at how the buck is put together structurally. I want something who is going to be able to improve conformation as well.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

Yes I would see what the dam looks like in milk and then the sire's dam and any sisters both full and half and go from there. 
There are a ton of small herds out there with excellent animals. You just have to do a little extra work and have some knowledge of good type to collect the info you need. 
Not everyone has the ability to show or participate in linear appraisal and milk testing but that does not mean they are not going great things. A lot of breeders don't even have a web page but that is no reflection on their goats.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Critique this buck's pedigree please*

I got pictures today!

The dam and sire are GORGEOUS! :drool:

The dam's udder is FAR improved from most of my does, not perfect, but very nice. The attachments are excellent, and that's where most of my does are lacking. Good teat size too. She also have great body structure and appears to be really well balance. Cute spots too hehe.

I wasn't able to see the sire's dam's udder, but the sire is really nice too.

I'm liking the idea of this trade more and more.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great!! :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

are you going to post pictures for us? just wondering....

:thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I don't have permission to post the pictures, and the owner of the sire and dam is so busy I'd hate to bother her again to ask. So I dunno :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: Good choice Epona, some breeders are ok with pics while others aren't, very good of you to wait for permission.


----------

